# Apple Care et assurance contre le vol



## iex.new (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir à tous,

je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne section du forum pour poster mon message, si ce n’est pas le cas est ce qu un modérateur pourrait svp déplacer mon message dans la bonne section ?

Merci par avance 

mes 40 ans approchant  je pense m’offrir un iPhone 14 pro max 256GB.
Au vu du tarif je pense souscrire une assurance contre le vol chez Apple.
avez vous une expérience avec cette assurance ?

sur le site il est  indiqué :




> Si vous souscrivez la police d’assurance annuelle avec paiement mensuel, cette police prévoit une couverture d’une durée de 12 mois payable par mensualités. Elle se renouvellera automatiquement tous les ans dans la limite de 5 ans maximum à compter de la date de souscription du contrat d’origine, et ce jusqu’à résiliation



est-ce que cela signifie que si je choisi l’option de régler en une seule fois pour 2 ans je ne dispose pas de la possibilité de prolonger?

je vous remercie  !


----------

